# Please Can Anyone Help Me On Info With These Watches



## emmamm (Oct 12, 2010)

Please can anyone help with info on these watches The tasso has original strap but a bit battered


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum emmamm 

I had a quick look on ask jeeves, bing, and wikipedia but couldn't find much on either. There was a Josmar Watch Company registered in the UK, Registered No 01098973, incorporation date 27-02-1973, but it is showing as dissolved. The registered address was 16 ST MARTINS-LE-GRAND, LONDON, EC1A 4EJ. Sorry that isn't much help.

You could try doing the same thing, but using different search engines and slightly changed descriptions ("Tasso watches", "Tasso watch company" etc), which might bring up different results.

Good luck anyway.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't know anything about either company,

but i do have a Swiss made Josmar.


----------



## emmamm (Oct 12, 2010)

The Josmar that i have also says swiss made, I have tried looking all over the internet re typing differant ways of questions with no help at all.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

found a bit more info on the Josmar.

Josmar made watches between 1940 and 1969.

They were a Swiss watchmaker (Josmar Watch S.A.). They manufactured a range of mostly fashion watches. The company was taken over by the Zeno watch company, another Swiss watch manufacturer in the 1970s.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Tasso info:

Tasso was a trade mark of uhrenfabrik senden,Watch factory in Senden (Germany),who had lots of different trade marks,including Tasso.


----------

